# Playing my iPod



## DiabLoArGentiNo1 (Feb 11, 2007)

I got the 30Gig iPod and I really need to have it be able to play on my car asaaaap! (02 2.5)

Since as far as I know, the only way to get an Aux connection for a direct connection in my car is to get a radio, which I'm not down for right now..i was wondering if the next best thing would be an iTrip

I went to best buy and they had some through the cigarette lighter (non iTrips) which went from $30-60, there's the $100 iTrips and then the wireless ones which I heard were the worst

what have you guys done in your cars to play the iPod and which will give me the best quality?


----------



## GeekyPunk (Jun 6, 2006)

ActiveTuning 98-01 Nissan Altima & 00-Early 03 Nissan Altima/Xterra Auxiliary Input Plug

ActiveTuning 98-01 Nissan Altima & 00-Early 03 Nissan Altima/Xterra Auxiliary Input Plug - ActiveTuning


----------



## DiabLoArGentiNo1 (Feb 11, 2007)

GeekyPunk said:


> ActiveTuning 98-01 Nissan Altima & 00-Early 03 Nissan Altima/Xterra Auxiliary Input Plug
> 
> ActiveTuning 98-01 Nissan Altima & 00-Early 03 Nissan Altima/Xterra Auxiliary Input Plug - ActiveTuning


youre def becoming my favorite person on the forums haha, thanks man..that solved my problem real quick


----------



## stsmall (May 1, 2007)

This part works on 2001 Sentra as well. I've been looking for an aux adapter for years and finally tried this one after the helpful folks at Active Tuning told me to give it a shot.


----------

